# Trapping Bait



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

OK, I've been building a few different "old school" scents and baits that I helped my Dad make when I was around eight years old. (I'm now 52) I came across the "recipe's" while looking for something else. 

I know they work. I remember the fur shed was always full, and a pile of carcasses next to it. 

Anyone else building anything like this prepping for the winter aerobic activity?


----------



## Robertson1236 (Jul 24, 2017)

I have never done any of my own baits. But am interested. Would you be willing to help out a younger guy learn that? I would be way interested. Everything I know I kinda had to research and teach myself never really had a mentor or anything.


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

I mix ground up beaver meat with asafoetida powder. Works well on all predators.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

elkantlers said:


> I mix ground up beaver meat with asafoetida powder. Works well on all predators.


Beaver is great stuff! (the rodent is what I'm talking about) A couple of the recipes have ingredients in them that are no longer available. But they have Beaver Castor, and/or beaver meat.


----------



## Cowboy145 (Apr 13, 2017)

I have a couple baits I don't mind sharing on here for you great guys. These have done well in my life for just about every fur worth catching.

1.Take your butcher scraps that you don't eat.
Put that in a jar and let it ferment a little bit in the sun for a few days.(don't let it rot) 
Then add beaver caster to it. Place that in freezer until ready to use.

2. jack mackerel, honey, then skunk oil, mix it up in a jar. awesome for bobcat and fox.


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

From The Furbearer Proclamation..

"You may not use any protected wildlife
or their parts-except for white-bleached
bones with no hide or flesh attached-as bait.
However, you may use parts of *legally taken
furbearers and nonprotected wildlife* as bait."


----------



## Cowboy145 (Apr 13, 2017)

elkantlers said:


> From The Furbearer Proclamation..
> 
> "You may not use any protected wildlife
> or their parts-except for white-bleached
> ...


Your right elkantlers. I had to change some of my great grandfathers bait receipts.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Once I get my bait to the tainted "fragrance" I like, I use sodium benzoate to stop the rotting of the meat. I never freeze the stuff. It wont freeze if your adding Glycerin to your bait/scent.


----------

